# General Switch?



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

I need a little help here. First is this a General Switch panel?
It appears to be a 200A but can't read the breaker handle or the label.
Also, shouldn't the main handles be tied together? These are not.

Am I right that General Switch is no longer made?
If so, what main breaker is used for a substitute for it?


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

It's a general switch, and the catalog # being MB-200-20 would lead me to believe it's a Main Breaker 200a/20circuit.

Why not just replace the entire panel?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

General Switch. Time for a panel swap.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

jefft110 said:


> It's a general switch, and the catalog # being MB-200-20 would lead me to believe it's a Main Breaker 200a/20circuit.
> 
> Why not just replace the entire panel?





480sparky said:


> General Switch. Time for a panel swap.



I already told them that I didn't think it was made anymore and if so, it would need to be replaced. I did tell them I would check on it though.

Just for my info, is there a main breaker that will fit this? In case I run into an emergency sometime.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Little-Lectric said:


> I already told them that I didn't think it was made anymore and if so, it would need to be replaced. I did tell them I would check on it though.
> 
> Just for my info, is there a main breaker that will fit this? In case I run into an emergency sometime.



Surely someone can answer this.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Jan 13, 2010)

Little-Lectric said:


> Surely someone can answer this.


salvage.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Little-Lectric said:


> Surely someone can answer this.


'Lil Lec, iirc the people advertizing in the back of the trade mags for used breakers also sell them



~CS~


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

try someone like denver breaker supply or breaker king. They usually have pretty good stock of this old junk.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Little-Lectric said:


> Surely someone can answer this.


You'll waste more time and money hunting down an obsolete breaker than you will simply to replace the panel.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Surface mounted panel with a couple circuits like that: replace it. An NOS main for that panel is over 600 bucks. If it was recessed and piped in for all circuits, then maybe you'd have a reason to hunt down the obsolete main.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Peter D said:


> You'll waste more time and money hunting down an obsolete breaker than you will simply to replace the panel.


I wasn't asking for this panel. I was just asking for the future in case I run into an emergency.

The panel I posted is in a barn and I don't know if they will go for a panel change but I told them I thought the panel/breaker was obsolete.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

You may well find your cost for the breaker is more than you'd charge to swap the panel out.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

480sparky said:


> You may well find your cost for the breaker is more than you'd charge to swap the panel out.


I have prices pretty much set for panel swaps but this one would be easier. Would/should this one be done for less? 
Just on average, or say ball park, what do you guys get for an easily accessible panel like this with few circuits? I know it's a regional thing and what your costs and expected profit would be. I just was wondering in general about it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

It's one thing to find a breaker to work with it. But it is simply a used breaker? If so, would you trust it?

I would put a used breaker in as a temporary fix, but not for something permanent. I would only install a tested breaker. And those cost a bit more.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

480sparky said:


> General Switch. Time for a panel swap.


Menard's used to sell those panels. 
The installation looks like poor workmanship. The main feeders look awfully short. :whistling2:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm certain the Seimans will fit. Will the hold down screw line up? They are always a PITA but it looks like it. I use a longer 3" 6/32 to get some maneuverability.

It has end lugs and it plugs onto the bus.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

220/221 said:


> I'm certain the Seimans will fit. Will the hold down screw line up? They are always a PITA but it looks like it. I use a longer 3" 6/32 to get some maneuverability.
> 
> It has end lugs and it plugs onto the bus.


Problem is, since we're not allowed to pull a meter under any circumstance, I can't check to see what lines up. If I have to have POCO come and pull the meter, I might as well just replace the panel. Unless I had a couple of different breakers to try while I was there.

I'm supposed to call these people back and tell them what I've come up with. So I guess I will try and come up with a price that might satisfy them for a panel swap.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Little-Lectric said:


> Problem is, since we're not allowed to pull a meter under any circumstance, I can't check to see what lines up. If I have to have POCO come and pull the meter, I might as well just replace the panel. Unless I had a couple of different breakers to try while I was there.
> 
> I'm supposed to call these people back and tell them what I've come up with. So I guess I will try and come up with a price that might satisfy them for a panel swap.


This breaker will fit. That's a standard Seimans/Murray/Chalanger/Bryant/General and God knows what else bus.

You can see the location of the screw is probably the same. Worst case you have to drill/tap a hole in the stand off bracket and use a nut.

That said, I'd change the panel if it was relatively simple without a bunch of conduits leaving in on 4 sides. That gives you the opportunity to clean up the other crap, get rid of the twins and install proper/new breakers.

The one I pictured is a temp repair until I could special order the semi flush panel.

It's about a $100 breaker.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

retiredsparktech said:


> Menard's used to sell those panels.


We had a local lumber yard/ hard ware store chain that carried them long ago. I think they were geared toward the DIY market, but they are pretty rare. I run into a G.S. panel about once a year.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

220/221 said:


> This breaker will fit. That's a standard Seimans/Murray/Chalanger/Bryant/General and God knows what else bus.
> 
> You can see the location of the screw is probably the same. Worst case you have to drill/tap a hole in the stand off bracket and use a nut.
> 
> ...


Thanks 220, Funny, the lady just called me and said her husband said "now none of my lights work in the barn". People just don't listen.:no: I like to have never got the breaker to hold when I was there, and I told the lady they would be lucky if it held at all. 

Besides that, they had a switch box that was "sizzlin" that went to the lights. She didn't want anything worked on until she asked her husband, so I turned off the breaker to the lights.

I have to go over there late this afternoon/early night when the man is home and try to get him to understand.

I think the problem is, they are from Jersey!:laughing:

Sorry Jersey guys, just had to add that as these people are from there.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Little-Lectric said:


> Thanks 220, Funny, the lady just called me and said her husband said "now none of my lights work in the barn". People just don't listen.:no: I like to have never got the breaker to hold when I was there, and I told the lady they would be lucky if it held at all.
> 
> Besides that, they had a switch box that was "sizzlin" that went to the lights. She didn't want anything worked on until she asked her husband, so I turned off the breaker to the lights.
> 
> ...




Update: I went back to explain to the guy about his main breaker and panel, and to see about getting his lights on. Turns out he hadn't even turned the branch circuit breaker back on for the lights.:whistling2:
He was flipping the main on/off. I finally got the main to stay on then replaced both switches for the lights. They were both bad, one was stuck on, and the other didn't work at all.

I told him about the panel being obsolete and he needed a new panel. But he said they were selling the house and he just wanted the lights to work.
I told him the main could fail completely any time but he didn't want to do anything about it.
So I collected the second service call (which would have been one had the lady let me fix the lights the day before) and called it a day!:thumbup:


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Little-Lectric said:


> Update: I went back to explain to the guy about his main breaker and panel, and to see about getting his lights on. Turns out he hadn't even turned the branch circuit breaker back on for the lights.:whistling2:
> He was flipping the main on/off. I finally got the main to stay on then replaced both switches for the lights. They were both bad, one was stuck on, and the other didn't work at all.
> 
> I told him about the panel being obsolete and he needed a new panel. But he said they were selling the house and he just wanted the lights to work.
> ...


I'm sure the home inspector the buyer hires will find all of this stuff:whistling2:
Buyer beware!


----------

